# Search for a huge cigar



## Duckens (Jan 19, 2010)

so im a high school senior looking for the biggest, most rediculously phallic cigar i can find for my last day of high school when all the seniors go out and smoke a cigar in the parking lot. a friend of mine doesnt want to smoke a cigar, he just wants to have the biggest cigar possible to hold and make everyone jealous. any suggestions? the bigger the better! and if it tastes half decent thats a plus as ill probably be smoking it when hes done with it. thanks


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Flor de Oliva, or AB Maxx Ego

both huge smokes!!!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Puros-Indios "Chief" - 18" x 66


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## RandJCigars (Oct 2, 2008)

Puros takes the crown, but they are fairly hard to find locally. Casa Blanca also has a 10x66, which is the same as the Flor de Oliva that above has suggested.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Flor De Oliva super giant


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


> Puros-Indios "Chief" - 18" x 66


 +1 on the "Chief". A few years ago, coming back from the southeast to home ( NJ) we stopped at 'South of the Border" a store that had an immense cigar. If I were to guess it was 20" long, and it had to be almost 3' in diameter. A friend bought one, and decided to smoke it... Bad move. In one puff, 2~3" of the cigar burned up. in addition, it smelled like burning wood. We cut it up, and it looked like it was rolled with Excelsior in it. LOL We re-read the label, and discovered the words 'Commerative Cigar, Not to be Smoked'. Hahaha.

Edit: go here and laugh you a** off. http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/2211


----------



## Duckens (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks for all the suggestions, i think the chief will serve my purposes perfectly. its gigantic!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Galaxan


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

See if you can find a Sopranos gift set with the 86 ring gauge torpedo!


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

What About the Drew Estate Egg..


----------



## italianxmna89 (Feb 10, 2010)

=)

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Largest_cigar.jpg


----------



## Bobbo621 (Jan 9, 2010)

bazukas.com 

These definitely qualify for the phallic part

140 ring gage


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

RAG


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Dr. Nick said:


> See if you can find a Sopranos gift set with the 86 ring gauge torpedo!


This looks amazing, anyone know where to get one?


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Try this:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/265063-casa-blanca-jeroboam-big-review.html


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

JandRCigars said:


> Puros takes the crown, but they are fairly hard to find locally. Casa Blanca also has a 10x66, which is the same as the Flor de Oliva that above has suggested.


I really like the Casa Blanca Half Jerboam. Or, if you have a lot of time, the full Jerboam. These are big, but very mild, I'd put them on par with 5 Vegas Gold strength wise. They're also inexpensive at JR.

PG


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

If he wasn't going to smoke it, he should just find get some lotus leafs from the Asian Grocers and roll it up like a cigar. It is a waste of money and a cigar if he isn't going to light it up!!!


----------



## neocacher (Feb 1, 2010)

I think the absolutey fattest cigar in the world is the bazuka. go to bazuka dot com. 140 ring gauge. After all, any woman knows its its girth not length (in a cigar) that counts!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Bobbo621 said:


> bazukas.com
> 
> These definitely qualify for the phallic part
> 
> 140 ring gage


thanks for the post! there is a nice opus x at my B&M im smoking on my birthday after dinner, so i think i will order one of these when my birthday gets closer to smoke before dinner, being as margaritaville (were i go every year) always has about a 2 hour wait......


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Whew...really, Duckens? Really? ; )


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

I also wonder what kind of cigar the seniors will be smoking.


----------



## Duckens (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks again, that bazuka looks fantastic as well. and dont worry, the cigar wont be going to waste, somebody will be smoking it, just not my friend


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

just get him a swisher sweet or peach optimum.. save your money for something else..


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

Thompson Emperador is fifteen inches by one-hundred ring gauge. That might do the trick if you haven't already settled on one.


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

LincolnSmokes said:


> This looks amazing, anyone know where to get one?


One of my local B&Ms had one (The whole gift set)the last time I was in . I could check for you.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

jolyrogger said:


> What About the Drew Estate Egg..


+1, and not an absolutely terrible smoke, apparently. Not good, but still smokeable.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

The Egg _looks_ like it would be good. Thje wrapper is really nice!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I'd go with something a little more reasonable & easy to find. The AF Canones is 8.5 X 52, big enough to get some attention still. Plus the Maduro tastes great!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> I'd go with something a little more reasonable & easy to find. The AF Canones is 8.5 X 52, big enough to get some attention still. Plus the Maduro tastes great!


+1
I was thinking Fuente. They have some reasonably priced, very smokeable, and available in large sizes.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Dr. Nick said:


> One of my local B&Ms had one (The whole gift set)the last time I was in . I could check for you.


That would be awesome, PM sent.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

jolyrogger said:


> What About the Drew Estate Egg..


I dont mean to go off topic, but I'm in love with the Yuengling ashtray, may I ask where to get one?


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

+1 for the AF Canones as a cigar that is a good smoke as well as huge. Aliados also makes a twin to the Puros Chief called The General. I think Rolando Reyes produces both of these cigars and I believe at one time the General was the Guiness record holder (info from a mid 90s edition of Smoke magazine).

If you can find a La Unica 100 it has good size and used to be a good quality smoke as well.


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

According to my cigar bible, Perelman's Pocket Cyclopedia of Cigars - 2010 ed., the Quisqueyana Cigar company manufactures the following large cigars:

Old Style Grand (5" x 65 torpedo)
"Original Series" (all large)
Dona Rosa (7" x 65)
Gigante (9" x 65)
Figurade (6" x 68 torpedo)

I googled "Quisqueyana cigars" and the best info I could find for the brand is the phone number and address below. These may not be as huge as the Puros Indios or others in that class, but I'll be you'd be the only one at the party with one of these brand.

PG


Quisqueyana Cigars

(212) 791-7394
165 Church St 
New York, NY 10007


----------



## cigllortars (Mar 16, 2010)

Yea I gotta go with the Puros Indios 'The Cheif"


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

youngstogiesmoker said:


> I dont mean to go off topic, but I'm in love with the Yuengling ashtray, may I ask where to get one?


I wouldn't know this is not my picture i used it off someone elses thread. ill post the link to the OP..

http://www.cigarsmokers.com/threads/12022-Drew-Estate-~-Egg-Maduro


----------

